# fry tank size



## youngson91 (Mar 15, 2007)

whats the proper size tank to grow lets say 1000 piranha fry to 1 inch succesfully and comfortably


----------



## rafetwhiterock (Jun 6, 2006)

Which piranha species pygocentrus nattereri?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

its mostlikly reds its only like probably 0.00001% of all piranha breedings in captivity arnt redsthe large tank you have the more will survive


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

I am using a 75 gallon and it is working pretty good. I have been taking the larger ones out and putting them back in my 35 gallon tank.


----------

